# 165 Massey Ferguson diesel



## TOM COLVIN (Sep 17, 2018)

I was putting hay into field and when thru and leaving pasture, as I approached the gate and mashed the clutch it bottomed out and tractor kept pulling. The only way to stop it was pull the cut off to kill engine. After I got the gate open I had to put in to low side with tractor in first gear manually to get it back to shed. What do you think my problem might be ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tom! Do you have a service manual for your tractor? Is there any form of adjustment in the clutch linkage? I could speculate but we have a few super knowlegable members here who would be able to offer you more accurate advice.


----------



## TOM COLVIN (Sep 17, 2018)

No manual, sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Tom. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I'm not up on wha's likely to happen with a clutch, I'm sure one or more of the members will help Soon. How was the clutch working before this failure? Did it almost bottom out before disengaging the transmission? 
There are a lot of 165's around so getting manuals should be an easy chore. Either printed or downloadable.
If you get a chance please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## TOM COLVIN (Sep 17, 2018)

no, it was working fine. Clutch pedal has been for 2-3 years having to get close to end of travel before tractor would move but it never slipped. I have pulled some huge logs with it and she would raise the front end all the way to the drop off but never any slipping. this day was fine until I pulled up and tried to back up and pedal went to floor and she never stopped backing up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Sounds like a good possibility is the linkage to the throw out bearing is not working. Without a manual, IDK if you have any external linkage that could be a fault. Be patient, I'd be surprised if some of the more mechanical minded folks don't come along later today.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at the on-line MF parts book: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/651194

If it will not let you in as a guest, stop by any AGCO dealer and have them set you up with an account and log in. 

The usual cause of what you describe is one of the bolts on the shaft to the throwout bearing falls out. Inspect the outside linkage and the bellcranks first, then pull the bottom inspection/service plate from the bell housing (how you lube the throwout bearing) and inspect everything there too.

If it is not the linkage or throwout fork, it will likely be the throwout bearing was not lubed and ground its way through the pressure plate over time..


----------



## TOM COLVIN (Sep 17, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Take a look at the on-line MF parts book: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/651194
> 
> If it will not let you in as a guest, stop by any AGCO dealer and have them set you up with an account and log in.
> 
> ...


thanks, i'm pulling it apart now. I don't have a AGCO dealer near me so i'll know when she comes apart. My money now is on the throw out bearing. I didn't know you could lub it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Sorry that it came to this for you. IDK how available manuals are for the 165, I would think that since there are a lot of them still in use the manuals would be available. From my own experience I found the previous owner of my Ford 2000 did no preventive maintenance beyond changing the engine oil (and I suspect that was done on a cold engine). Preventive maintenance goes a long way to preventing inconvenient repairs. I did notice Yesterday's Tractors has a lot of clutch parts for the 165 on their website.


----------



## TOM COLVIN (Sep 17, 2018)

My mechanic says there is no where to grease the throw out bearing on this tractor, so I guess in time they fail. thanks, TC


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My goof, yes they are a sealed bearing in a bronze carrier. Two components.


----------

